# What a real leader does in the face of tragedy



## Tommy Tainant

NZ cabinet backs tighter gun laws

*New Zealand PM Jacinda Ardern has said she will announce detailed gun law reforms within days, after an attack on two mosques left 50 people dead.

Ms Ardern said her cabinet had backed gun law changes "in principle".

Australian Brenton Tarrant, 28, a self-described white supremacist, has been charged with murder.

Police say the killer used military-style assault weapons modified to make them more deadly - which is not illegal under current legislation.
*
New Zealands gun laws are far too lax. A change is gonna come.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

Use Carlos Danger as a handle and tweet dik pics?


----------



## August West

ZZ PUPPS said:


> Use Carlos Danger as a handle and tweet dik pics?


Are you alright?


----------



## cnm

Tommy Tainant said:


> New Zealands gun laws are far too lax. A change is gonna come.


Have to get rid of the AR/AK derived weapons which will take high capacity detachable magazines.


----------



## Flash

Tommy Tainant said:


> NZ cabinet backs tighter gun laws
> 
> *New Zealand PM Jacinda Ardern has said she will announce detailed gun law reforms within days, after an attack on two mosques left 50 people dead.
> 
> Ms Ardern said her cabinet had backed gun law changes "in principle".
> 
> Australian Brenton Tarrant, 28, a self-described white supremacist, has been charged with murder.
> 
> Police say the killer used military-style assault weapons modified to make them more deadly - which is not illegal under current legislation.
> *
> New Zealands gun laws are far too lax. A change is gonna come.




Yea right, Moon Bat.

A foreigner commits a crime and the stupid yahoos in government takes away gun rights for all the citizens.

Talk about idiots.


----------



## Flash

The shooter in NZ had to get a license and had to pass a background check.

Just another great example of how stupid government background checks are as useless as tits on a boar hog.

Idiot Libtards here in the US thinks background checks work.  Silly bunnies.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Flash said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> NZ cabinet backs tighter gun laws
> 
> *New Zealand PM Jacinda Ardern has said she will announce detailed gun law reforms within days, after an attack on two mosques left 50 people dead.
> 
> Ms Ardern said her cabinet had backed gun law changes "in principle".
> 
> Australian Brenton Tarrant, 28, a self-described white supremacist, has been charged with murder.
> 
> Police say the killer used military-style assault weapons modified to make them more deadly - which is not illegal under current legislation.
> *
> New Zealands gun laws are far too lax. A change is gonna come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea right, Moon Bat.
> 
> A foreigner commits a crime and the stupid yahoos in government takes away gun rights for all the citizens.
> 
> Talk about idiots.
Click to expand...

What gun rights?


----------



## JGalt

Gun sales have shot through the roof in NZ. 

'Panic buying' of guns ahead of ban


----------



## Flash

The shooter said in his manifesto that he could have killed the fucking Muslims other ways but he wanted to use an AR to rile up stupid American anti gun nuts.

I want to take this opportunity to thank all you Moon Bats for being Useful Idiots for a mass shooter.  Way to go morons!


----------



## hjmick

Should be relatively easy in a country where the right to bear arms is not protected.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Making the country safe for muslim killers.


----------



## Flash

Since NZ is turning into a land of pussies should someone decide to invade the Shire, they're going to need the men of the west to save them.


----------



## Flash

This is the bitch






LOL!  Go figure.


----------



## JGalt

New Zealand Maori Warriors don't need any gunz...

10 Legendary Warrior Cultures of Ancient History - Wonderslist

"Having a reputation for eating their enemies in order to capture their “Mana”, that is their respect. The Maori are the indigenous Polynesian people of New Zealand. They were believed to have settled into New Real Maori Warrior Chief Wielding a Mere in New Zealand around 1280 AD. War was common between tribes, generally over land conflicts or to gain or restore Mana (spiritual power and prestige). The Maori people believed that combat was sacred to their ancestors and they fought to acquire mana spiritual power and prestige. Cannibalism was fueled by the desire to gain the mana of a foe defeated in battle. Unlike most native cultures, the Maori were never conquered. They were fierce warriors who would engage in a Peruperu, or war dance, prior to attacking their enemies in order to intimidate them and even give them a preview of the ensuing slaughter.."


----------



## Flash

JGalt said:


> New Zealand Maori Warriors don't need any gunz...
> 
> 10 Legendary Warrior Cultures of Ancient History - Wonderslist
> 
> "Having a reputation for eating their enemies in order to capture their “Mana”, that is their respect. The Maori are the indigenous Polynesian people of New Zealand. They were believed to have settled into New Real Maori Warrior Chief Wielding a Mere in New Zealand around 1280 AD. War was common between tribes, generally over land conflicts or to gain or restore Mana (spiritual power and prestige). The Maori people believed that combat was sacred to their ancestors and they fought to acquire mana spiritual power and prestige. Cannibalism was fueled by the desire to gain the mana of a foe defeated in battle. Unlike most native cultures, the Maori were never conquered. They were fierce warriors who would engage in a Peruperu, or war dance, prior to attacking their enemies in order to intimidate them and even give them a preview of the ensuing slaughter.."




*..and the shitheads got conquered by the British that had guns.*


----------



## JGalt

Flash said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Zealand Maori Warriors don't need any gunz...
> 
> 10 Legendary Warrior Cultures of Ancient History - Wonderslist
> 
> "Having a reputation for eating their enemies in order to capture their “Mana”, that is their respect. The Maori are the indigenous Polynesian people of New Zealand. They were believed to have settled into New Real Maori Warrior Chief Wielding a Mere in New Zealand around 1280 AD. War was common between tribes, generally over land conflicts or to gain or restore Mana (spiritual power and prestige). The Maori people believed that combat was sacred to their ancestors and they fought to acquire mana spiritual power and prestige. Cannibalism was fueled by the desire to gain the mana of a foe defeated in battle. Unlike most native cultures, the Maori were never conquered. They were fierce warriors who would engage in a Peruperu, or war dance, prior to attacking their enemies in order to intimidate them and even give them a preview of the ensuing slaughter.."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *..and the shitheads got conquered by the British that had guns.*
Click to expand...



...and later on, they defended their island against Imperialist Japanese invaders....with.....get this:

*Guns.*


----------



## Flash

JGalt said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Zealand Maori Warriors don't need any gunz...
> 
> 10 Legendary Warrior Cultures of Ancient History - Wonderslist
> 
> "Having a reputation for eating their enemies in order to capture their “Mana”, that is their respect. The Maori are the indigenous Polynesian people of New Zealand. They were believed to have settled into New Real Maori Warrior Chief Wielding a Mere in New Zealand around 1280 AD. War was common between tribes, generally over land conflicts or to gain or restore Mana (spiritual power and prestige). The Maori people believed that combat was sacred to their ancestors and they fought to acquire mana spiritual power and prestige. Cannibalism was fueled by the desire to gain the mana of a foe defeated in battle. Unlike most native cultures, the Maori were never conquered. They were fierce warriors who would engage in a Peruperu, or war dance, prior to attacking their enemies in order to intimidate them and even give them a preview of the ensuing slaughter.."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *..and the shitheads got conquered by the British that had guns.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and later on, they defended their island against Imperialist Japanese invaders....with.....get this:
> 
> *Guns.*
Click to expand...



My God that is terrible!


----------



## Jitss617

Tommy Tainant said:


> NZ cabinet backs tighter gun laws
> 
> *New Zealand PM Jacinda Ardern has said she will announce detailed gun law reforms within days, after an attack on two mosques left 50 people dead.
> 
> Ms Ardern said her cabinet had backed gun law changes "in principle".
> 
> Australian Brenton Tarrant, 28, a self-described white supremacist, has been charged with murder.
> 
> Police say the killer used military-style assault weapons modified to make them more deadly - which is not illegal under current legislation.
> *
> New Zealands gun laws are far too lax. A change is gonna come.


What are you going to do when we start building guns at home? Lo


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Taking action for the common good.


----------



## Claudette

Tommy Tainant said:


> NZ cabinet backs tighter gun laws
> 
> *New Zealand PM Jacinda Ardern has said she will announce detailed gun law reforms within days, after an attack on two mosques left 50 people dead.
> 
> Ms Ardern said her cabinet had backed gun law changes "in principle".
> 
> Australian Brenton Tarrant, 28, a self-described white supremacist, has been charged with murder.
> 
> Police say the killer used military-style assault weapons modified to make them more deadly - which is not illegal under current legislation.
> *
> New Zealands gun laws are far too lax. A change is gonna come.



Oh sure. Blame the gun, not the nut job using it.

People sure are stupid.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Claudette said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> NZ cabinet backs tighter gun laws
> 
> *New Zealand PM Jacinda Ardern has said she will announce detailed gun law reforms within days, after an attack on two mosques left 50 people dead.
> 
> Ms Ardern said her cabinet had backed gun law changes "in principle".
> 
> Australian Brenton Tarrant, 28, a self-described white supremacist, has been charged with murder.
> 
> Police say the killer used military-style assault weapons modified to make them more deadly - which is not illegal under current legislation.
> *
> New Zealands gun laws are far too lax. A change is gonna come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sure. Blame the gun, not the nut job using it.
> 
> People sure are stupid.
Click to expand...

The two elements seem to come together far too often.


----------



## miketx

Tommy Tainant said:


> NZ cabinet backs tighter gun laws
> 
> *New Zealand PM Jacinda Ardern has said she will announce detailed gun law reforms within days, after an attack on two mosques left 50 people dead.
> 
> Ms Ardern said her cabinet had backed gun law changes "in principle".
> 
> Australian Brenton Tarrant, 28, a self-described white supremacist, has been charged with murder.
> 
> Police say the killer used military-style assault weapons modified to make them more deadly - which is not illegal under current legislation.
> *
> New Zealands gun laws are far too lax. A change is gonna come.


I know right? Take guns away from people who had nothing to do with it. Makes perfect sense for totalitarian fascist dictator wannabes.


----------



## Fang

Tommy Tainant said:


> NZ cabinet backs tighter gun laws
> 
> *New Zealand PM Jacinda Ardern has said she will announce detailed gun law reforms within days, after an attack on two mosques left 50 people dead.
> 
> Ms Ardern said her cabinet had backed gun law changes "in principle".
> 
> Australian Brenton Tarrant, 28, a self-described white supremacist, has been charged with murder.
> 
> Police say the killer used military-style assault weapons modified to make them more deadly - which is not illegal under current legislation.
> *
> New Zealands gun laws are far too lax. A change is gonna come.



This is perhaps the most ridiculous thing I've ever read on here. A real leader takes away the right of everyone due to one unhinged idiot? Uh, OK.


----------



## miketx

Fang said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> NZ cabinet backs tighter gun laws
> 
> *New Zealand PM Jacinda Ardern has said she will announce detailed gun law reforms within days, after an attack on two mosques left 50 people dead.
> 
> Ms Ardern said her cabinet had backed gun law changes "in principle".
> 
> Australian Brenton Tarrant, 28, a self-described white supremacist, has been charged with murder.
> 
> Police say the killer used military-style assault weapons modified to make them more deadly - which is not illegal under current legislation.
> *
> New Zealands gun laws are far too lax. A change is gonna come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is perhaps the most ridiculous thing I've ever read on here. A real leader takes away the right of everyone due to one unhinged idiot? Uh, OK.
Click to expand...

That's what the stains want.


----------



## cnm

We've seen the result of the US paradigm, where regular massacres are considered a cheap price to pay for easy access to handguns and military style semi automatics, because freedom.

No thanks. We value our citizens more than you value yours.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

cnm said:


> We've seen the result of the US paradigm, where regular massacres are considered a cheap price to pay for easy access to handguns and military style semi automatics, because freedom.
> 
> No thanks. We value our citizens more than you value yours.


I am guessing that New Zealands politicians arent bought and paid for like in other places that have suffered mass killings..


----------



## Olde Europe

Tommy Tainant said:


> The two elements seem to come together far too often.



That anyone out of a war zone and not in uniform would think he can't do without a military-style assault rifle and high-capacity magazines should be more than enough of an indication that he isn't equipped to handle any gun.


----------



## miketx

cnm said:


> We've seen the result of the US paradigm, where regular massacres are considered a cheap price to pay for easy access to handguns and military style semi automatics, because freedom.
> 
> No thanks. We value our citizens more than you value yours.


You dont know what your talking about.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

It's called making New Zealand safe for criminals.


----------



## miketx

Tipsycatlover said:


> It's called making New Zealand safe for criminals.


Watch, I don't know when or where, but muzzie terrorists will strike there.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

miketx said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've seen the result of the US paradigm, where regular massacres are considered a cheap price to pay for easy access to handguns and military style semi automatics, because freedom.
> 
> No thanks. We value our citizens more than you value yours.
> 
> 
> 
> You dont know what your talking about.
Click to expand...

The US hasnt earned the right to lecture other countries about gun safety.


----------



## miketx

Tommy Tainant said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've seen the result of the US paradigm, where regular massacres are considered a cheap price to pay for easy access to handguns and military style semi automatics, because freedom.
> 
> No thanks. We value our citizens more than you value yours.
> 
> 
> 
> You dont know what your talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US hasnt earned the right to lecture other countries about gun safety.
Click to expand...

The US does not lecture other countries on gun safety.


----------



## pismoe

Tommy Tainant said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've seen the result of the US paradigm, where regular massacres are considered a cheap price to pay for easy access to handguns and military style semi automatics, because freedom.
> 
> No thanks. We value our citizens more than you value yours.
> 
> 
> 
> You dont know what your talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US hasnt earned the right to lecture other countries about gun safety.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------    yeah , i don't care about other countries gun safety   Tommy .


----------



## pismoe

cnm said:


> We've seen the result of the US paradigm, where regular massacres are considered a cheap price to pay for easy access to handguns and military style semi automatics, because freedom.
> 
> No thanks. We value our citizens more than you value yours.


-------------------------------   just like property / sheep to be ordered about and Ruled over eh CNM .


----------



## miketx

cnm said:


> We've seen the result of the US paradigm, where regular massacres are considered a cheap price to pay for easy access to handguns and military style semi automatics, because freedom.
> 
> No thanks. We value our citizens more than you value yours.


What will you say when the muzzie terrorists attack NZ and you can't defend yourselves? Oh yeah, you'll blame Trump or the NRA. You fools are asking for it. Anyone who gives up freedoms don't deserve it.


----------



## miketx

Tommy Tainant said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> NZ cabinet backs tighter gun laws
> 
> *New Zealand PM Jacinda Ardern has said she will announce detailed gun law reforms within days, after an attack on two mosques left 50 people dead.
> 
> Ms Ardern said her cabinet had backed gun law changes "in principle".
> 
> Australian Brenton Tarrant, 28, a self-described white supremacist, has been charged with murder.
> 
> Police say the killer used military-style assault weapons modified to make them more deadly - which is not illegal under current legislation.
> *
> New Zealands gun laws are far too lax. A change is gonna come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sure. Blame the gun, not the nut job using it.
> 
> People sure are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The two elements seem to come together far too often.
Click to expand...

If you mean disarmament and fascists yes I agree.


----------



## pismoe

Flash said:


> Since NZ is turning into a land of pussies should someone decide to invade the Shire, they're going to need the men of the west to save them.


------------------------------   the 'new zealanders' will do some 'haka dances' for the invaders   Flash !!


----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash

One good thing about New Zealand going batshit SJW crazy, being socialist, turning Muslim and doing away with the right to keep and bear arms.  It will be heaven for our stupid Moon Bats and maybe a bunch of them will move there.  That would be a great thing for the US.


----------



## cnm

Tommy Tainant said:


> I am guessing that New Zealands politicians arent bought and paid for like in other places that have suffered mass killings..


Too, we have no domestic firearms industry which must be accommodated.


----------



## cnm

miketx said:


> What will you say when the muzzie terrorists attack NZ and you can't defend yourselves?


Hilarity. As though the country is disarmed. You AR freaks can't be told.

Anyway, it's the fucking white nationalists we have to worry about. Seems they can be arrested without the police firing a single shot.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Flash said:


> One good thing about New Zealand going batshit SJW crazy, being socialist, turning Muslim and doing away with the right to keep and bear arms.  It will be heaven for our stupid Moon Bats and maybe a bunch of them will move there.  That would be a great thing for the US.


In your crazy fucked up head this might make sense. But grown ups are laughing at you.


----------



## miketx

cnm said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> What will you say when the muzzie terrorists attack NZ and you can't defend yourselves?
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarity. As though the country is disarmed. You AR freaks can't be told.
> 
> Anyway, it's the fucking white nationalists we have to worry about. Seems they can be arrested without the police firing a single shot.
Click to expand...

I don't have an AR liar. Is that all you know how to do is lie?The muzzies will come, wait for it. Remember this when they do, as you lie and blame someone else for it.


----------



## pismoe

well they got their 'military' that does 'haka' dancing for who ever the invaders are .


cnm said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am guessing that New Zealands politicians arent bought and paid for like in other places that have suffered mass killings..
> 
> 
> 
> Too, we have no domestic firearms industry which must be accommodated.
Click to expand...

------------------------    good , that just means that you have NO expertise with firearms  CNM .


----------



## pismoe

That's quite the 'military' that you have working for you CNM.   ---   New Zealand Defence Force - Wikipedia   ---   'turk' edrogen says that he will take care of them same as he did your Grandpas  CNM .


----------



## pismoe

well they got their 'military' that does 'haka' dancing for who ever the invaders are .


----------



## pismoe

and looks like there is a run of people looking to buy the much loved  AR15 CNM .  ----------------   ---   New Zealand gun control threat sparks run on semi-automatic weapons  ---


----------



## cnm

miketx said:


> I don't have an AR liar.


But you freak about them. As I said.

Right here. AR/AK derivatives are the only class newly banned. As though the majority of firearms in the country are not of this class.


miketx said:


> What will you say when the muzzie terrorists attack NZ and you can't defend yourselves?


----------



## cnm

pismoe said:


> and looks like there is a run of people looking to buy the much loved AR15 CNM . ---------------- --- New Zealand gun control threat sparks run on semi-automatic weapons ---


Hilarity. Lot of good it did them. But then I expect you to be too stupid to look at dates.


----------



## pismoe

cnm said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have an AR liar.
> 
> 
> 
> But you freak about them. As I said.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------    he may understand RIGHTS where all you have or had  is PERMISSIONS until your Rulers decide to take them away CNM .


----------



## cnm

I think it's time to put the unbelievably ignorant Pismoe on ignore. That will clean up the page a bit.

edit...Ah, that's better.


----------



## pismoe

cnm said:


> I think it's time to put the unbelievably ignorant Pismoe on ignore. That will clean up the page a bit.


------------------------------------   go ahead coward , its a compliment in my opinion CNM .


----------



## Muhammed

August West said:


> ZZ PUPPS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use Carlos Danger as a handle and tweet dik pics?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you alright?
Click to expand...







Or he will get infected by Hillary Clinton's classified emails!!!


----------



## 2aguy

Tommy Tainant said:


> NZ cabinet backs tighter gun laws
> 
> *New Zealand PM Jacinda Ardern has said she will announce detailed gun law reforms within days, after an attack on two mosques left 50 people dead.
> 
> Ms Ardern said her cabinet had backed gun law changes "in principle".
> 
> Australian Brenton Tarrant, 28, a self-described white supremacist, has been charged with murder.
> 
> Police say the killer used military-style assault weapons modified to make them more deadly - which is not illegal under current legislation.
> *
> New Zealands gun laws are far too lax. A change is gonna come.




So lax that with the current number of guns in circulation they have had a grand total of one mass public shooting.....

Wow, you really are stupid.   Lots of people in New Zealand have guns, one of them used them illegally to commit murder...so what does a moron in New Zealand do...take guns away from everyone who did not use them to commit any crime....

That is stupid....

Meanwhile, in the U.S......?   As more Americans own and carry guns, our gun murder rate went down 49%, our gun crime rate went down 75%.....our violent crime rate went down 72%....

New Zealand has had guns since it was founded.......they haven't been a problem, they aren't a problem now.....the problem lies with the control freaks who want to control every aspect of life.....and they will pay for it with more crime...


----------



## 2aguy

cnm said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Zealands gun laws are far too lax. A change is gonna come.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to get rid of the AR/AK derived weapons which will take high capacity detachable magazines.
Click to expand...



You do realize that here in the United States, knives kill far more people every single year than rifles like that do...right?   Clubs kill more people than those rifles, and bare hands beating people to death kill more people than those rifles do....

Those rifles in the U.S...well, all rifle types, not just those rifles, since there are over 8 million AR-15 rifles in private hands, were used to kill 403 people........  knives?  1,591........

8 million of these rifles.....and fewer people killed by them than with knives....you are foolish for fearing these rifles.

Expanded Homicide Data Table 8

Rifles..... 403

Knives.....1,591

Hands and feet......696

Clubs.....467


----------

